# Savannah and Rio trial results...



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Well Savannah and I attended her very first CPE trial. We did Snookers, Fullhouse and Jackpot Level 1 24". I just wanted her to get some experience and didn't expect her to do well, just wanted to make it though runs without her nipping me. She shocked me totally by Qing in all three runs and all first places! I am so proud of my wild child. She actually got her Strategy Games Level 1 title. That was on Friday August 13th. Rio also was very successful on Sat. He ran Level 2 24" Colors 1 & 2, Wildcard and Level 3 24" Fullhouse and Jumpers. He Qd in all five runs, placed 1st in all five. Two titles: Handler game Level 2 and Fun Games Level 2. All of the runs for both dogs for both weekends were clean, not a bar dropped. I am totally amazed and so proud of both of them. The really cool thing about it is that both Rio and Savannah Qd at their very first trial on the 13th (Rio March and Savannah August) in Fullhouse. So I guess you could say that 13 is our lucky number!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Wow, all those clean runs, you must be so proud.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you Lynn!


----------

